# Tape out lock out



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

How else do you expect them to lock that thing out quickly? Lol

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> How else do you expect them to lock that thing out quickly? Lol
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.




I’m the guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like red tape.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I like red tape.


I’m pretty sure red tape is certified.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> I’m pretty sure red tape is certified.


It must be certified, that’s the reason I had an extra roll of it on the truck. 

We do have some special breakers were no lock can fit them. A tag is allowed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Blue Painter's tape is the international recognized standard....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We had a guy who said screw the rules and demanded a spotter instead. I explained that a spotter could go for a smoke break but he wouldn’t listen. I quit that job, got fired for not sticking my head up the boss’s ass.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I use white tape and write on it "Danger - Don't touch" in both Spanish and English.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> I’m the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is 57 1/8"?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

HackWork said:


> What is 57 1/8"?


Easy 5 foot ladder in its stocking feet, no shoes.
Cowboy


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> What is 57 1/8"?




The amount of times I said mother****er trying to get that 2000 amp breaker out of that starter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> What is 57 1/8"?


4.2 grams Celsius


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Coppersmith said:


> I use white tape and write on it "Danger - Don't touch" in both Spanish and English.


You are assuming the person looking at it can read...


No joke, I had a project to replace an old window annunciator (picture below for the youngsters) at a fish processing facility in Alaska. I suggested using a programmable message display instead, because it could be programmed to display warnings and messages in 12 different languages and the seasonal workers there came from all over the world. I thought it was a brilliant solution, until the EE told me that most of them can't read in ANY language. I said "Then how do they know what the windows say anyway?" His response was that they are taught that if the window that is in the top row, 4th from the left lights up, turn the red valve, etc. etc.


I gave up.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

JRaef said:


> You are assuming the person looking at it can read...
> 
> 
> No joke, I had a project to replace an old window annunciator (picture below for the youngsters) at a fish processing facility in Alaska.


Did that one have relays that looked like beer cans with pins on the base and a handle on the front pull them out with? A few years ago, I scrapped one that looked very similar to that one and was amazed that the date stamps on the relays from the early 1960's were still in service.


----------

